# If someone in school wants to become a stockbroker...



## mista200 (1 October 2005)

If someone in school wants to become a stockbroker in the future what career path / university would you recommend?


----------



## Milk Man (2 October 2005)

Practice lies and deception at every oppurtunity?


----------



## RichKid (2 October 2005)

I suppose the best thing would be to try to get an apprenticeship somewhere with work paying some or all of your uni costs- ie do a degree in business majoring in finance or similar. Just a suggestion, not sure if becoming a broker is the best thing a person can do. I have no experience in this area so don't take my views too seriously.

Good luck!

PS can't hurt to study the highest level of maths you are capable of at school and some economics/business studies subjects (and maybe physics to get your head around scientific methods).


----------



## ob1kenobi (2 October 2005)

I spent 3 years as a Careers Adviser in schools. May I suggest that the Job Guide, published by the Federal Department of Education, Science and Training would be a good place to start. Then check the Universities guides for the relevant state. In NSW on time applications for Year 12 students to apply for University admission have closed, however late applications can still be made. Use the link to the Universities Admissions Centre (UAC) for further information. You can also search that site for degrees that relate to areas such as Finance, Accounting, Financial Planning, etc. Be aware that Stockbrokers would need to hold an Australian Financial Services Licence from ASIC. That seems to have been glossed over in the Job Guide. Good Luck!

The Job Guide:

http://jobguide.thegoodguides.com.au/jobdetails.cfm?jobid=1852&CFID=2997834&CFTOKEN=11528464


The Universities Admission Centre (NSW)

http://www.uac.edu.au

The Australian Securities and Investment Commission (ASIC)

http://www.asic.gov.au


----------



## kaveman (3 October 2005)

Have you tried contacting the personnel manager of some brokerage firms and ask them?


----------



## happytrader (3 October 2005)

A nice track record might help.

Happytrader


----------



## Julia (3 October 2005)

happytrader said:
			
		

> A nice track record might help.
> 
> Happytrader





Oh, yeah?  From my experience of some of them, this doesn't count at all!!

My suggestion in terms of desirable qualities for success would be salesmanship.

Julia


----------



## happytrader (3 October 2005)

Hi Julia

I guess I'm just thinking about the ideal stockbroker.  I remember someone dumping there stockbroker because he disobeyed orders.

Happytrader


----------



## bvbfan (6 October 2005)

Definitely a degree in finance/commerce

Depending on sector you want specialise you may need a second qualification
Geology, Chemistry/Biology, Law, Engineering

Also these degrees wont really get you PS 146 compliance so may end to do specialist course like graduate diploma from one of the list of registered training organisations from ASIC site.


----------



## happytrader (28 October 2005)

Degrees are useful and will give you instant recognition, credibility and generally higher standing in life. However, I see there are now other pathways into the financial services area. www.securities.edu.au

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

